# Poo Predictions for 2014....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I put this on Karens thread earlier but thought I'd create a new one and see what people thought...anyone agree/disagree :question::question:

I do really have other things to be getting on with ie packing a case but anyway... This is more exciting...sad as I am 

Here goes...

Wilfiboy - 3 but seriously considering 4
JoJo - 5 plus puppies galore 
Jedicrazy - 3
Janev1000 - 3 
Colpa110 - 3 
Ruthmill - 3
DMGalley - 3
Woo - 2
MandyM - 50 (!!)
ElaineR - 2
Marzi - 2 (plus Inzi)
Cockapoo61 - 5
Tessybear - 3
Lady Amanda - 2 
Tinman - 3
CaliH - 2 
Skyesdog - 2 (maybe!!) 

There will of course be others I've forgotten and others will obviously have those own ideas, the names I haven't mentioned I think will stick with what they've got ie ME!!! 

I'll try and think of others to add to my list ...

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You monkey ....maybe you could be the puppy finder. People put to you their requirements and you place them with the right family lol.....no3 going well but really would need that field for no. 4 xx
As we speak ....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

PMSL!!!!!! 50.... you were close i think it will be about 48 xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is hard to see on that blanket! 
I think you will have two before I have three Mairi. I would love it but it is just not in the cards for us. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh Fergus has the same blanket as Molly 

No number 2 here I'm afraid..... 

That's why I need to focus on everyone else's!!! 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol I thought I was crazy until I read this thread .. you are so funny Mairi. 

JoJo will still be 3


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

But JoJo you have 4 poos just now 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> But JoJo you have 4 poos just now
> 
> xxx


Yes! Rolo is a poo too!....even if he is 100% poo!

I'd definitely have another for 2014 if it weren't for borings things like costs, time, etc. My big boy goes to uni next year = lots of expense! He's also learning to drive! xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes! Rolo is a poo too!....even if he is 100% poo!
> 
> I'd definitely have another for 2014 if it weren't for borings things like costs, time, etc. My big boy goes to uni next year = lots of expense! He's also learning to drive! xxx


Thats easy...rehome the the son and get another poo....lol kidding although i feel like it sometimes with mine xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am really happy with two but I will never say never....especially if Mandy has more Merles!! ( that really should read Pyper not Mandy lol)!!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well since we will be getting our poo in a couple of weeks. I don't think next year we will be adding any more poos or other animals. It has been years since having a puppy in the house... So I'm sure there is a lot we will be dealing with... Don't want to add two puppies... But who knows in the next few years what we will decide to do.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I am really happy with two but I will never say never....especially if Mandy has more Merles!! ( that really should read Pyper not Mandy lol)!!!


Hey they would be worth a fortune if i gave birth to them lol x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG missed these threads while we have been away for a few days. Think your predictions could well come true if I could find a Red or a Merle  Don't tell hubby 
Well done Mairi, can you see us with a Red or Merle one day??


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think i will become the merle poo fairy...your wish is my command lol xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

mandym said:


> I think i will become the merle poo fairy...your wish is my command lol xxx


Hope the Merle Poo Fairy delivers ours soon, I will keep checking the doorstep lol x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> OMG missed these threads while we have been away for a few days. Think your predictions could well come true if I could find a Red or a Merle  Don't tell hubby
> Well done Mairi, can you see us with a Red or Merle one day??


I can actually see you with BOTH!!!! 

Sorry I'm a tease...

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> I think i will become the merle poo fairy...your wish is my command lol xxx


Oh Mandy you're in demand!!!!! 

I hope Fergus and Cora have padlocks on their crates :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You are such a tease Mairi .... Fergus just got in his crate on his own :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi - I would love another one but not for at least another year, maybe once both the girls are in school!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I can actually see you with BOTH!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm a tease...
> 
> xxx


Lets hope it comes true  If you predict that correctly, next you can do the lottery numbers for me. Then I would plan to have every colour available


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just realised Mairi you said you predict us having 5. Is that 5 Cockerpoos? As we only actually have 3 Cockerpoos and 1 Tiny Toy Poodle, so that could mean I can have another 2 Cockerpoos to make your prediction correct, a Red and a Merle 
Come on Merle Poo Fairy get delivering


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

:ilmc:

:second:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

DebsH said:


> :ilmc:
> 
> :second:


What you gonna have then Debs x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely will still be the one for me, mind you he is probably twice as big as the smaller poo's on here and possibly twice as much work!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mairi, you are funny! I think YOU will have 2 by the end of 2014eep:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> I put this on Karens thread earlier but thought I'd create a new one and see what people thought...anyone agree/disagree :question::question:
> 
> I do really have other things to be getting on with ie packing a case but anyway... This is more exciting...sad as I am
> 
> ...


Oh Mairi!!!! I think you are going to be quite right on most of these



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> What you gonna have then Debs x


Oooh, I don't know. Think I might have used up all my luck with Cora  

But I still have a soft spot for a red


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> Oooh, I don't know. Think I might have used up all my luck with Cora
> 
> But I still have a soft spot for a red


Miley says you can have one of her babies xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like the merle fairy to visit me too!!!

The predictions are very accurate I think!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I would like the merle fairy to visit me too!!!
> 
> The predictions are very accurate I think!


The merle fairy has a couple of merle secrets,,,,hehehe xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> the merle fairy has a couple of merle secrets,,,,hehehe xxx


:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A Handsome, Rich , Young (ish!!) man is MY prediction for 2014   ......

Anyone know any good breeders??!!......:laugh::laugh::laugh:

THEN we can PERHAPS work on poo no 2 ... 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mairi, we'll have to see if we can find you one in London


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol at all of these posts, I'm extremely happy with 1, but think I would seriously struggle if another little Fergus looky likey came along... But would all be decided by Bobbŷ who I fear is getting grumpy in his old age.. Verŷ tolerant with most dogs but done his 'elvis impression ' (curled lip) a few times.. But only with big dogs.. Guess they scare him. Mum has a wee yap of a thing and Bobby is well scared of him and won't even walk past him lol!!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mandym said:


> Miley says you can have one of her babies xxx


I'd have one in a heartbeat  And I wouldn't even have to talk my OH round if it was a Miley baby


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I really do hope that your prediction for me comes true


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> A Handsome, Rich , Young (ish!!) man is MY prediction for 2014   ......
> 
> Anyone know any good breeders??!!......:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Mairi get that hotel booked for crufts next year,there are always cute guys in the hotel bar,we can have a scope around together AND most of them are there for crufts so dog lovers too...perfect!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You two could play who could pull the best one xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a good idea! you will know they already love dogs, which is clearly a must...just avoid the pedigree snob guys...lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol which dog owners would Mandy and Mairi end up with ........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol which dog owners would Mandy and Mairi end up with ........:laugh::laugh:


The mind boggles..... 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mandym said:


> Mairi get that hotel booked for crufts next year,there are always cute guys in the hotel bar,we can have a scope around together AND most of them are there for crufts so dog lovers too...perfect!! xxx


Try and find some nice guy that does agility, they have to be fit for the running around and i've found the people at agility really nice and not snobby about breeds as there are a lot of good crossbreed agility dogs.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think i will look for one of the guys that owns a dog food company lol well it makes sense xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mandym said:


> I think i will look for one of the guys that owns a dog food company lol well it makes sense xxx


Oh yes that is a good idea, then Mairi can hang around if he is on the stall fluttering her eyelashes and saying 'any little tasters to try?'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol which dog owners would Mandy and Mairi end up with ........:laugh::laugh:


DNA tested guys I hope lol ... sorry got me laughing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Mairi get that hotel booked for crufts next year,there are always cute guys in the hotel bar,we can have a scope around together AND most of them are there for crufts so dog lovers too...perfect!! xxx


Now that would make a fun thread ... we could all score your fellas on here, so post photos from the bar. umm maybe trouble at Crufts though, I will come along to keep you out of or in trouble lol. 

We could score the dog loving men on looks, coat colour, coat type, health testing and of course character


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Would a goldendoodle count? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Donna what you upto ...Goldendoodles are gorgeous xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Donna...Is there something you'd like to share with the group :question::question::question:

If I had a big house, I'd love a Goldendoodle 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Only time will tell.. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Only time will tell..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh you're nothing but a tease !! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I'm going back to my list and putting you down for *4* by this time next year!!! 

xxx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We keep talking about poo number two! Ive gone back to full time hours which breaks my heart for my cp boy max. We wondered if another poo would give him company during the day, but also realise the hard work we (i) put in during those very early weeks with him. Hes the dog we wanted. Would poo number two be as good without me there teaching right from the start. We wouldnt use dsy care or a walker so toilet training would be mental! Decisions decisions.......id love a little red or chocolate girl next.

Not an easy decision!

Sam x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i would love to have at least two .but me and the wife are getting old now and the stress of having another is just to much.plus the cost,we just can't find the money now for another ..so i will just enjoy all of yours ok


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i would love to have at least two .but me and the wife are getting old now and the stress of having another is just to much.plus the cost,we just can't find the money now for another ..so i will just enjoy all of yours ok


Yea your never to old... My parents for 3 birds...... Loooong lived birds and they are 67 and now have 3 year old cat now...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You ladies are do funny.. Yes Jojo they will need to be DNA tested for sure...and Mandy a dog food company owner is just what you need!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Donna you tease, I love Goldendoodles as most look just like big cockapoo's, more predictable look than a labradoodle, I know you can't really be serious....can you?!! Lumpy, perhaps you could keep an eye out for an older rescue poo as I know what you mean although i'm sure you'll get to 100 (at least!), though I'm not sure your lovely girl would want to share you with another older dog.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Donna you tease, I love Goldendoodles as most look just like big cockapoo's, more predictable look than a labradoodle, I know you can't really be serious....can you?!! Lumpy, perhaps you could keep an eye out for an older rescue poo as I know what you mean although i'm sure you'll get to 100 (at least!), though I'm not sure your lovely girl would want to share you with another older dog.


A friend sent me a message her sister in law has a litter she is selling. I would love one. I know I can't, but I really would love it. 
Hubby said no way. I said I'm just looking at then..... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> A friend sent me a message her sister in law has a litter she is selling. I would love one. I know I can't, but I really would love it.
> Hubby said no way. I said I'm just looking at then.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh Donna, I am going to look at Goldendoodles now on google!! How dreamy.... Imagine if you could get one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh Donna, I am going to look at Goldendoodles now on google!! How dreamy.... Imagine if you could get one


They are so expensive Ruth like two thousand dollars  but so beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They are so expensive Ruth like two thousand dollars  but so beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Wow $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Goldendoodle males 
I am just LOOKING at the puppies....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are lovely... Would she reduce the price as your a friend? That would be good!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I have met a few golden-doodles on walks, they are gorgeous dogs. Not sure they are so expensive here, that seems a LOT for a pup!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are a beautiful dog, just a bit too big for me though.....ooh Donna lets watch this space


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at this one -

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images15/GoldendoodleBaily9months.jpg


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is asking only 800 as she us not a breeder but I can't. I really wish I could! Massachusetts is very over priced for dogs. It is why I went out of state to get J&w. Buying willow in Sc and flying her up was less then what I'd pay here. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

if i got another dog, it would probably be a goldendoodle. I think theyre GORGEOUS. 

I think you can get miniature goldendoodles too. We have met one a couple of times on walks and he's lovely =)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Look Donna, a GIANT Willow =)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...ridgekennels.com%2Fretrieverpups.html;425;665


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She is asking only 800 as she us not a breeder but I can't. I really wish I could! Massachusetts is very over priced for dogs. It is why I went out of state to get J&w. Buying willow in Sc and flying her up was less then what I'd pay here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That isn't a bad price we paid 700 dollars for Molly. Originally we were looking at labradoodles but here they sell for 2500 dollars which is ridiculous couldn't justify paying that much for a dog!

Goldendoodles are so cute I see one in the park he is a mini goldendoodle but he is so cute looks like a teddy bear


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Look Donna, a GIANT Willow =)
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...ridgekennels.com%2Fretrieverpups.html;425;665


You guys are killing me. I look at the picture and think a giant Dudley. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

On Donna!! How lovely! I'm sorry your not getting one!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just catching up with this thread - yes please ill have another one next year......
Ha - well I would have a fergus looked-likey - or a Cora lookey-likey, both too gorgeous.
Or maybe I should have another 8............
Ralphets & rubyets!!!!! = Little ruph's x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Just catching up with this thread - yes please ill have another one next year......
> Ha - well I would have a fergus looked-likey - or a Cora lookey-likey, both too gorgeous.
> Or maybe I should have another 8............
> Ralphets & rubyets!!!!! = Little ruph's x


Seriously???


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Seriously???


Oh Ruth I don't know!!!......
I think about it, more so now as its coming up to snip time for them......
And seeing jojo's gorgeous pebbles and crumbles makes me broody!!!!
But then there is the possibility of complications.
Parting with them 
The hard work to put in preparing them for their new home (I work full time, albeit from home sometimes - but with ruphets about I wouldn't get any work done!!) 
Maybe I should just leave it to the experts??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's certainly a HUGE commitment. You would need a career break!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's certainly a HUGE commitment. You would need a career break!


Exactly.... I know people think its easy money.
It's not easy money - it's very hard work and like you say a huge commitment.
And if anything went wrong.......
I think I'm just dreaming Ruth, and thinking how much id love a little ruphet!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Exactly.... I know people think its easy money.
> It's not easy money - it's very hard work and like you say a huge commitment.
> And if anything went wrong.......
> I think I'm just dreaming Ruth, and thinking how much id love a little ruphet!! X


Well it's certainly commendable when done to perfection like Esther (Nina's breeder), Mandy and JoJo! 

Might be difficult to keep them separate until Ruby is old enough!! Hmmm.. It's a scary thought for me.

I remember a friend thought she had bought two female hamsters... She ended up with hundreds!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that would be my dream .... One day x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow Karen! Amazing!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I think that would be my dream .... One day x


Breeding??

Oh Karen you totally should...you'd be perfect 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If she does... I'm there!! Karen put me on the list now please! Don't care if I've to wait 10 years!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I considered not having Mable done and started to look into health tests but Richard was moaning about seasons and she just never seemed girlie....daft I know. But would love to in the future, wether I wait til I retire, or take the plunge before then .....Richard keeps looking for that house with more land. I'd love to do a great job and help people find their life time buddies. So prediction for ...maybe 2017 ???? Kids gone and how many dogs ????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I considered not having Mable done and started to look into health tests but Richard was moaning about seasons and she just never seemed girlie....daft I know. But would love to in the future, wether I wait til I retire, or take the plunge before then .....Richard keeps looking for that house with more land. I'd love to do a great job and help people find their life time buddies. So prediction for ...maybe 2017 ???? Kids gone and how many dogs ????


2017 will be the year my baby leaves the nest also.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Donna I think I'm being optimistic ...Ellis will probably go to Uni 2016 but my son will probably be here til he's pushing 40.... Maybe he can be a poo sitter come cleaner upper xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm your favourite ament I Karen??!!   

Sounds perfect for your lovely family...DO IT!!!

Life's far too short...

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

ahaha my older son still lives here at 20. He works as a vet-tech for a vet near by so maybe he will be able to help if I ever do breed.


----------

